# 2te Festplatte macht Probleme (denke ich mal)



## Pardon_Me (27. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

hab folgendes Problem:

Seit Einbau einer zweiten HD, start XP fast gar nicht mehr beim ersten mal und wenn, dann erst nach einigen Minuten und dann muss man soweiso neu booten, weil sonst alles ewig dauert bzw. sich der PC dann eh irgendwann aufhängt...
=>Beim Booten reseten, "letzte als funktionierend bekannte Konfiguration verwenden" => funktioniert...
Da steht auch irgendwas von geänderter Hardware...blabla...

Hab sogar neu aufgesetzt, hat die ersten paar male booten funktioniert, dann aber wieder selbes Problem...

Jetzt meine Frage: habt ihr Ideen was ich da versuchen könnte, um das zu beheben?

Eine Möglichkeit wäre, das BIOS upzudaten (vielleicht hat das jetzige BIOS Probleme mit der neuen HD), aber ich wollte hier mal posten bevor ich das mache...

Danke schonmal im voraus!

Danke schon mal


----------



## Harry Schiller (27. Februar 2004)

Moin.
Also, wenn die HD im BIOS richtig erkannt und eingetragen ist, gehe ich mal davon aus das auch die Partionierung und Formatierung erfolgreich war. 
Nun muß vielleicht noch bei XP die Updateversion SP1 installiert werden, die es bei Microsoft als download gibt.
Oder vielleicht nochmal die CD installieren, welche beim Motherboard dabei war.

Gruss, Harry.


----------



## Pardon_Me (29. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Harry Schiller _
> *Moin.
> Also, wenn die HD im BIOS richtig erkannt und eingetragen ist, gehe ich mal davon aus das auch die Partionierung und Formatierung erfolgreich war.
> Nun muß vielleicht noch bei XP die Updateversion SP1 installiert werden, die es bei Microsoft als download gibt.
> ...



SP hat nicht geholfen...

Naja, jetzt bleibt noch BIOS-Update und/oder neu aufsetzen...

Danke


----------



## server (29. Februar 2004)

Hi,

Nur so eine Frage, um welches Mainboard handelt es sich und wie alt ist es?


----------



## Pardon_Me (2. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von server _
> *Hi,
> 
> Nur so eine Frage, um welches Mainboard handelt es sich und wie alt ist es? *



Hallo,

es ist ein MSI (MS-6507, Ver.:1)...das ich jetzt mal updaten werde...mal sehen ob das was bringt...


----------

